# Isopods should be seeded prior to frog introduction??



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

I want to put springtails and Isopods into my viv.

However according a book[poison dart frogs by jason], tank should be seeded with isopods prior to frog introduction by few weeks.

Why do I have to do that?
And really Don't I have to put the bugs into my viv where my frog live now?

I'll be appreciated for any help.
Thanks.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

The Isopods and springtails need some time to get established. If you seed it and promptly add frogs, they'll begin eating them before they have a chance to start breeding in your tank. They may still establish, but it may take a lot longer. You're essentially giving them a head start before adding voracious predator. It's much easier to establish a good microfauna population before you introduce the frogs.


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

I think it's a 'best practice' to seed as much in advance as possible. The idea is to have the isopods and springs settle in and start their reproduction cycle before frogs start eating them. Is it necessary - no. Does it help develop a better micro-fauna ecosystem - maybe...it doesn't hurt at least. 

My personal preference is to seed as soon as possible, but to keep adding springtails and isopods once in a while. Rare is it when I can let a tank cycle for 3 weeks before adding frogs. Most of the time I'm luck to get a week. =)

Brad


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

It's all about getting a head start in establishing them. 
2 isopods + 2 months = many more isopods

If you add frogs into the equation, it changes a bit.
2 isopods + 2 months + 2 frogs = 2 frogs

So you keep trying. It may take a larger seeding for the bugs to escape your frogs. It may take several attempts. It may take 2 years before you feel your isopod population is up to par, as opposed to 6 months had you seeded when there were no predators in the viv.

Don't take this too far. It does NOT mean it's too late. If your frogs are already in the viv, it is not an impossible task, just harder. In this case I highly recommend culturing outside of the viv for a while. Let your frogs continue to feed mostly of flies while you get your cultures rocking. Eventually, you'll be able to seed with hundreds of bugs, instead of just 25 or however many are in your start. You can also help the situation by feeding your frogs up for a week or two before dumping in your late start of microfauna. This makes sure that they are plump and well fed before you dump them in. If they are hungry they are more likely to immediately decimate your offering. Additionally, bury your starter culture deep in the substrate. Dig a hole in your substrate and dump it in. Bury it lightly with substrate and then bury it deeply with lots of leaf litter. Try to make it as inaccessible as possible. You can also try dumping it in their least favorite spot in the viv. Dumping it into their normal feeding grounds would be a mistake.

Most importantly, make sure to dump the entire culture in, so that if it doesn't take, you have to buy more from me.  Make sure that you don't save 1/4 of the culture to restart your clean culture on the side. After all, you don't want your friends hassling you to trade for more species of microfauna, or plant cuttings. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Also something to add to Doug's comments. If you're seeding AFTER you have added frogs. Avoid using a bait station for your frogs as this will attract the Isopods and springtails to the surface, just like the flies, where they'll be easy pickings for frogs.

Instead, bury any isopod/springtail foods under the substrate and leaf litter.

Last thought, seed after lights out. Your frogs will be asleep or less active at night giving the microfauna a better chance to get away.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Part of the seeding also has to do with the natural cycle of the tank too... 

While generally we think of springtails being helpful to combat mold in a young tank, I would imagine it would be beneficial to have isopods on hand to clean up any parts of plants experiencing die-off from transplanting.

PS... are you adding springtails as well?


----------

